# Erfahrungen mit gog.com



## Magic777 (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf die Seite gog.com gestoßen, die ja teilweise sogar hier auf pcgames.de erwähnt wird. Da ich die Seite aber bisher nicht kannte, hätte ich ein paar Fragen dazu. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir dazu ein Feedback geben.

1. (rein obligatorisch gefragt..) Ist die Seite wirklich zu 100% legal? Da ja hier Spiele ohne DRM verkauft werden, öffnet das ja Tür und Tor für Urheberrechtsverletzungen, was somit ja gewissermaßen im Widerspruch steht...

2. Wie seriös ist die Seite im Allgemeinen? Kann ich hier einen Account mit meiner "echten" E-Mail Adresse erstellen, ohne damit rechnen zu müssen, jeden Tag Spam-Mails zu bekommen?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Magic


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2014)

1. ja
2. absolut seriös.


----------



## Mothman (24. Januar 2014)

Die Seite kannst du ohne Bedenken benutzen. Die sind imo dabei sich neben Steam als einzige ernsthafte "Konkurrenz" zu etablieren.
Ich hab da keine rechtlichen/sicherheitstechnischen Bedenken.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Januar 2014)

GOG gibt's schon seit ein paar Jahren. Hat damals angefangen (und heute liegt auch noch der Fokus drauf) als legale und DRM-freie Quelle für alte Spiele (wobei es inzwischen auch Indie-Games und auch ein paar größere aktuelle Titel gibt). Das Ganze ist genauso seriös und legal wie ein Kauf bei Steam oder Amazon, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. 
Es lohnt sich allerdings manchmal Preise zu vergleichen, da GOG nicht immer die günstigste Quelle ist, dafür aber wie gesagt 100% DRM-frei, wenn du darauf wert legst. Man muss auch nicht, wie z. B. bei Steam, ein Programm dafür installieren, sondern lädt zu jedem Spiel einen Installer herunter, der sich auch offline problemlos nutzen lässt.


----------



## lolxd999 (24. Januar 2014)

Noch anzumerken wäre, dass GOG eine Tochterfirma von CDProjekt, d.h. den Witcher-Entwicklern ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2014)

Ich hab damit bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist eine tolle Seite, denn wo bekommt man denn sonst noch die alten Ultima oder Alone in the Dark Teile zu kaufen und angepasst an win 7 und/oder Win 8? Dazu alles noch absolut kopierschutzfrei.
Am Anfang gab es nur ältere Titel, dann irgendwann Indie-Spiele und mittlerweile hat man sich auch neueren Titeln geöffnet. Steam (wegen den Aktionen) und gog.com(wegen älterer Spiele & DRM-Freiheit) sind jedenfalls meine beiden Lieblingsverkaufshäuser geworden, was den digitalen Markt betrifft.


----------



## TheRoo (24. Januar 2014)

Also ich kann auch nur positives berichten. Hatte mir DK2 gekauft und hat alles perfekt funktioniert. Auch der GameSupport war wirklich gut, da ich zuerst Probleme hatte das Spiel auf Win8 zu installieren. Spam gibts auch nicht wirklich, halt den üblichen Newsletter (kann man aber abbestellen)


----------



## Magic777 (24. Januar 2014)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Einen Steam-Account habe ich übrigens auch - da es aber immer schwieriger wird, (ur)alte Spiele aufzutreiben (und dann auch noch zum laufen zu bekommen), ist diese Seite natürlich sehr interessant.

Dann werde ich mich da mal anmelden.


----------

